# FinishKare #1000P and #2685 review WOW.



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Picked up a tin of both FK1000p and FK#2685 Pink wax (which are bloody huge at 412g each) for £20 from a forum member, with both being slightly used. I understand these are fairly popular waxes and as such are plenty of reviews around already but I thought I would give my own personal opinion on them.

In a nutshell both of these when everything is considered, are the best paste sealant and wax I have used. Both can be had new for £18 per pot with them being over twice as big as a standard 200g pot of wax.

The FK1000p sealant smells very chemically, no fancy fruit scents here like other brands. I like that is comes a nice metal tin, love the vintage packaging of it. Application is an absolute breeze, a quarter turn loads the applicator enough for close to one panel, the wax sealant spreads effortlessly and it very easy to obtain a thin coat. Having read some peoples views and saying it was difficult to remove, I decided to do it one panel at a time to begin with.

The wax sealant was left to cure for 10 minutes before a swipe test revealed it was ready to come off, I knew from the result of the swipe test that this would be a breeze as it left a nice, clear line of removed residue with one stroke. A light buff which requires no more than two passes was enough to leave the panel with a very nice, reflective finish indeed. Upon these results, I decided that this would be fine to apply to the whole car before buffing off. Wax sealant was applied to the full car, which let the first panel cure for 10 mins while applying to the rest and again, a breeze to remove. The finish was also excellent although I didn't take any pictures of the car with just the coat of 1000p. With durability of at least 6 months, bang for buck this stuff is likely the best out there, the price caters for people not wanting to spend a huge amount, the tin is huge and the performance is as good as anything on the market and application is a breeze, this wax sealant should be good enough for any detailer, regardless of price. This performs as well as any £60+ wax easily.

The FinishKare #2685 'Big Pink Wax' is a proper natural Carnuba Wax unlike the 1000p. It has more of a cheery smell to it and more pleasant to smell while applying it. Again, like the FK1000p the tin is huge and again, an absolute breeze to apply. This wax seems to be designed to go over the 1000p to improve durability and gloss finish, it achieve this brilliantly.

With a coat of FK1000p as my base topped with this, durability should be easily 8 months+, this combination leaves a fantastic finish and would make an excellent winter protection. Really I cannot praise these 2 products enough and have put many higher priced wax's to shame, it certainly has replaced my regular Auto Finesse Temptation as my #1 wax. I have never really found it very easy to work with and buffing requires quite an effort despite following the directions to a tee.

To sum up these products, they leave a brilliant finish on paintwork, are highly durable, a breeze to apply and remove and for a huge 412g tin, they are only £18 each. They are almost perfect in my books, the 1000p could do with a nicer smell but that is genuinely the only thing I can complain about with either of these products. Hat off to FinishKare for providing products this good at such a low cost, incredible really. These without a doubt will be my go to waxes for quite a while yet. If anyone can suggest others that are better, I would love to know.

Will let the photo's speak for themselves.


----------



## chummy325 (Jun 27, 2012)

very nice love that car looks brill


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Thank you, will be up for sale come August


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Looking good. I like the fact you can put it on your wheels and exhaust. Sure I read somewhere that you can put it on your windows too. Probably not a good idea to put it on your windscreen. 
The pink wax is good for warming the look of your paint as 1000p can leave it glassy and sharp looking.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Found that also alfa. Genuinely can't believe how good the stuff is for the price.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its brilliant on alloys too


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

2685 is one of my favourite waxes, always have a tin of both.


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Always used the stuff and always will! It's my winter wax! It's superb all year round though.

I'm sure we all get asked the same questions by joe bloggs - what was can I buy to look like yours? (If only it was just a wax to make them properly shine) I always point them on to FK. 

By the way that looks stunning! Gorgeous paint and colour!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

2685 is very nice wax but not durable enough. Double Speed-wax is very good contender against FK1000p.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

1000p is just a brilliant product...easy on easy off, great stuff, GREAT STUFF

Never had problems with wipping even when i left it on the car for 2h...it just wiped off effortlessly


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words. 

To SM81, the #2685 has a durability of 3-6 months, you don't think that is long enough for a pure Carnuba wax? I am happy with 2 months for a Wax although I usually apply a sealant as my main durable protection and a coat of wax to provide the finish.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Great review and is certainly 1 of the best looking Fiats I have seen. Cheers


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Prefer 'Abarth'


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Brian1612 said:


> Thanks for the kind words.
> 
> To SM81, the #2685 has a durability of 3-6 months, you don't think that is long enough for a pure Carnuba wax? I am happy with 2 months for a Wax although I usually apply a sealant as my main durable protection and a coat of wax to provide the finish.


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=4883089&postcount=8


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I don't understand SM-81 what you are trying to say?

The manufacturer states #2685 is good for 3-6 months on a single coat, that is good enough for me.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

> As a blanket answer real world I'd say up to a few months in the UK


Answer of Serious Perfomance. Few months isn't near to 6 months.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great job on a great looking car !


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Both decent products,glad to have them in my arsenal.For the price can't fault the durability and looks gained from using them,if you haven't already got fk425 i would suggest you get some.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Might get some to try out suspal, assume its as good as there waxes?


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

suspal said:


> Both decent products,glad to have them in my arsenal.For the price can't fault the durability and looks gained from using them,if you haven't already got fk425 i would suggest you get some.


I'd I'm only doing my car, which has pink wax on it, I'll wash it with FK shampoo and dry it with Fk425. It comes up like new everytime.


----------

